# Try to guess the message of the video (safe for work)



## Elf-cat (May 15, 2016)

Try to guess the simple message of the video


----------



## Wither (May 15, 2016)

Probably shouldn't have made a poll that essentially gives you only one option. Kind of defeats the purpose of it, no?

The whole thing seems to show how the kid's life will turn out. If you knew what your kid would become, would you still raise it? Even if they're destined to be Hitler 2.0?
The video was neat, but I didn't find it impressing me with what it had to say.


----------



## Elf-cat (May 15, 2016)

Wither said:


> Probably shouldn't have made a poll that essentially gives you only one option. Kind of defeats the purpose of it, no?
> 
> The whole thing seems to show how the kid's life will turn out. If you knew what your kid would become, would you still raise it? Even if they're destined to be Hitler 2.0?
> The video was neat, but I didn't find it impressing me with what it had to say.


Sometimes simulations are not 100% accurate. Also what if the simulation was fake to test if the parent was worthy of having a child.


----------



## Wither (May 15, 2016)

Elf-cat said:


> Sometimes simulations are not 100% accurate. Also what if the simulation was fake to test if the parent was worthy of having a child.


Sure. It could also mean the girl will actually have plant growing powers. That'd be the best outcome.


----------

